# Aphrodite 34



## Canadaler (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with one of these?

Wondering what they sail like? Spec's look as if it should be a fairly stiff boat...but there's not a lot of information out there that I can find.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

You mean a 101 ?


----------



## Canadaler (Jun 7, 2010)

WDSchock said:


> You mean a 101 ?


Nope...as far as the information I have there was a 101 (early '70's) and a 34 (early 80's). I think the 101 was more a race boat with almost a flush deck and little cabin. The 34 is more of a traditional cruiser/racer. There are separate listings for the 101 and 34 in the PHRF tables as well, with separate ratings.

Swedish made, not a lot of information I can find. Most of what I have is in Swedish. I was hoping to find someone who had first hand information on them.

Here's the listing for one on Yachtworld:

1983 Aphrodite 34 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*Perhaps not the same, after all*

Passion Yachts (Portland, OR)

This one was a real beauty. Recently sold very quickly. This was the only "101" that I am familiar with, altho the "aphrodite" name may certainly have been used for other craft.

LB


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

That is certainly not the Aphrodite 101, which is a fabulous boat. At one time we had a pile of them in Seattle.


----------



## Canadaler (Jun 7, 2010)

bobperry said:


> That is certainly not the Aphrodite 101...


Not sure what "That" one is you're referring to?

The Yachtworld posting (34) or the picture of the 101 posted above?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I think Bob is referring to the one in the listing. They really should have cleared the snow and taken the tarp off for the pics, don't you think.


----------



## Canadaler (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey...that sounds like work!!!

Yes, I think you're right re: Bob's comment. I was just trying to make sure I wasn't any more confused than I already am....

I've been looking at some C&C's and a Viking...this one looks somewhat similar. Just curious if anyone had more information on them.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Viking 33?
If so, great design and damn good looking to boot.

Yes I was referring to the Aphrodite 101 and it is not the boat with the snow on it.
I'd be careful of buying a boat from anyone who posten pics of his boat on the listing with a boat cover on and snow on the deck. I guess it means the pics are current though.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The Viking designs were all by C&C and built by Ontario Yachts. Models from 22' to 34'. The largest, the 34 was first made in 1974 and was the last of the line. 
They are good looking boats and obvious C&C designs, even the 22. As far as I know they are solid boats and good sailors.

Ontario Yachts still exists but they branched out a bit - they built the base for the pitcher's mound in Toronto's Skydome. Sailboats built by Ontario Yachts on Sailboatdata.com

Maybe Faster will chime in as I think he knows a fair bit about them.


----------



## Canadaler (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes...it was a Viking 33. I used to crew on my cousin's Viking 28 years ago and really loved that boat. A fellow crew mate of mine just purchased a 33, he just loves the way it sails to weather.

I actually toured their manufacturing facility back in the '70's when my cousin went to see his boat being built. He bought her as pretty much a bare hull with rigging.


----------



## smeyer (Jul 17, 2012)

forgive me if it came through twice ,i'm at sea and the connection is not all that great. so i will simplify the thought. the Aphrodite 101 is the finest boat i've ever wanted or have. i was living on d dock at shilshole when they came in and waited 30 plus years to have the monies to buy one. for the last 4 seasons we've enjoyed her in lake superior/apostle islands. i grew up with a lot of different hulls including twinkle, i will lust after no other transoms. this is my last bigger sailboat.


----------

